# Direct Fuel Injector Cleaning Service advice? Any other service recommendations at 66,000 mi?



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys. I searched around and found some threads, but I'm a dummy when it gets to engine stuff and I'm confused. I have a 2010 CC Sport, 65,500 miles. I drive about 8,000 miles a year and do my service at the dealership, while the car is under warranty, once a year. 

All I know is that a dealer recommended a fuel injectors cleaning service during the last visit, almost a year ago, at that time I declined as I was doing a 60,000 mile service which was kind of expensive on its own. I'm scheduling a service appointment for the end of February, and this time around, I'm planning on doing break fluid flush and alignment, on top of oil change and other "factory required" services (basic things). I am also considering letting them do the fuel system cleaning service, however I see so many different views on the subject. People are talking about fuel additives, carbon deposits, ultrasonic cleaning and so on... many are saying it's a gimmick and modern cars don't need it unless there are issues with performance, that since it's not a service that manufacturer recommends, it must be pointless.

Which one is it? With DI engine, at 66,000 miles or so, is it a good idea to go ahead an do the service? They charge $120 for it, but it's not about the money, if it's something that can be useful, I will go for it, even if it's just a preventative service.

Any advice? And on that note, should I do anything else this time around? Power steering fluid flush? Are there any things I should ask them to check right before my warranty expires?

Thanks in advance.

d.


----------



## blue2turbo (Nov 23, 2009)

My main question is, what kind of Fuel Injection service are they doing for only $120? If they are going to try and run some type of cleaner through it, then no I would avoid it. It is common for the direct injected VW's (MINI's as well) to require the intake valves to be cleaned, but last I checked, the process required removing the intake manifold and cleaning the valves. Some use walnut blasting, other's use a cleaning solution and scrub. Down the line, if there is a large carbon buildup, I've read multiple stories and even witnessed with a friends car where it triggers the check engine light and it runs a little sluggish.

If you're bringing it in for service and they are only charging you $120 to remove the intake manifold and clean all the carbon buildup off the intake valves, I think that is a great deal and well worth the money at 66k miles. But if you're car isn't experiencing any problems, be sure to try and have them take before and after pictures as I've also heard stories of people getting charged and them not actually cleaning the carbon out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

drumn_bass said:


> Hi guys. I searched around and found some threads, but I'm a dummy when it gets to engine stuff and I'm confused. I have a 2010 CC Sport, 65,500 miles. I drive about 8,000 miles a year and do my service at the dealership, while the car is under warranty, once a year.
> 
> All I know is that a dealer recommended a fuel injectors cleaning service during the last visit, almost a year ago, at that time I declined as I was doing a 60,000 mile service which was kind of expensive on its own. I'm scheduling a service appointment for the end of February, and this time around, I'm planning on doing break fluid flush and alignment, on top of oil change and other "factory required" services (basic things). I am also considering letting them do the fuel system cleaning service, however I see so many different views on the subject. People are talking about fuel additives, carbon deposits, ultrasonic cleaning and so on... many are saying it's a gimmick and modern cars don't need it unless there are issues with performance, that since it's not a service that manufacturer recommends, it must be pointless.
> 
> ...


Clogged fuel injectors is bad, but imo, not worth the $120. 

Use good Top Tier fuel. And for extra insurance, every 5,000 miles throw in a bottle of Chevron Techron Fuel System Cleaner, Gumout Regane High Mileage, or Redline SI-1. That will keep the injectors clean as well as prevent fuel sensor (in-tank) fouling.

the carbon deposits will require removal of the intake manifold to scrub clean, unless you been doing the induction service (where they spray cleaner through the throttle body) every 10,000 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

For the 120$ if it is an induction service for the carbon build up then I would not do it at 66K I would have done that at 30K for preventative maintenance if its like a BG induction service. 

At this point I would only look at the manual carbon cleaning as an option. 

If you want to "clean" the inside of your injectors you can run one of those cheap fuel injection cleanings but I have never seen data on those working on DI engines. 

Just some food for thought, 
Phil


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I called the dealership and asked what they do, and was told that "they hook up to some special equipment that cleans the system and removes deposits under pressure, then they add an additive (I assume to fuel)", the process takes about an hour. They looked up my service records (this car was always services at the same dealership) and it was never done before, but they recommend it every 20,000 miles. So that's the info I got:/

d.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

It's a money maker. Don't waste it on that, get an additive like others have suggested which will do essentially the same thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

drumn_bass said:


> Thanks guys. I called the dealership and asked what they do, and was told that "they hook up to some special equipment that cleans the system and removes deposits under pressure, then they add an additive (I assume to fuel)", the process takes about an hour. They looked up my service records (this car was always services at the same dealership) and it was never done before, but they recommend it every 20,000 miles. So that's the info I got:/
> 
> d.


It sounds like an induction service and honestly that is a decent price. We offer it for 89$ with an oil change but by itself its 130$ 



VdubTX said:


> It's a money maker. Don't waste it on that, get an additive like others have suggested which will do essentially the same thing.



An additive will NOT do this. The additive will flow through the injectors and miss the valves so it would not have any cleaning properties.


----------



## drumn_bass (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, I think I'll go ahead and let them do it, at the very least I'll know it's been done and won't have to even think about it for a while.

Thanks again!
d.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

drumn_bass said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I think I'll go ahead and let them do it, at the very least I'll know it's been done and won't have to even think about it for a while.
> 
> Thanks again!
> d.


Best of luck and let us know how it goes. 

Phil


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is just a ploy to get customers in and use their fuel injector service machine they need to pay off. Your injectors are fine. Your car needs manual carbon cleanings when the valves get cruddy, not a fuel injection service. This is going to remedy a problem your car doesn't have. 

It doesn't sound like an induction service to me (putting chemicals through the intake tract), and even if it was, this has been proven to do nothing about the carbon buildup these engines are notorious for. It needs a walnut blaster for that, or hours of manual cleaning with solvents.

The reason the dealer recommends it every 20K is because Volkswagen doesn't, ever. Check the manual. They just want $$.

It's great that you do the factory recommended maintenance because your vehicle actually benefits from it. Consider this fuel injector service a dealer "add-on."


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

burnout8488 said:


> The reason the dealer recommends it every 20K is because Volkswagen doesn't, ever. Check the manual. They just want $$.



The manual doesn't say anything about scheduled carbon cleanings either 


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Any thoughts on the BG 44K fuel additive every 10K being of any benefit?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CCR.J said:


> Any thoughts on the BG 44K fuel additive every 10K being of any benefit?


Overpriced 

There are better products out there


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Definitely can't argue with that at $20+ per small can - just wonder if there is ANY benefit to it at all or if it is "snake-oil"...?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CCR.J said:


> Definitely can't argue with that at $20+ per small can - just wonder if there is ANY benefit to it at all or if it is "snake-oil"...?


See what I wrote earlier including better bang for the buck products



BsickPassat said:


> Clogged fuel injectors is bad, but imo, not worth the $120.
> 
> Use good Top Tier fuel. *And for extra insurance, every 5,000 miles throw in a bottle of Chevron Techron Fuel System Cleaner, Gumout Regane High Mileage, or Redline SI-1. That will keep the injectors clean as well as prevent fuel sensor (in-tank) fouling.*
> the carbon deposits will require removal of the intake manifold to scrub clean, unless you been doing the induction service (where they spray cleaner through the throttle body) every 10,000 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

IMO - injectors dont really need to be cleaned that often so most cleaners will be fine. Since they only effect the injectors and not the intake ports of the head. 

Phil


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Phil, do you guys do valve cleaning as well? If so, how much do you charge? I'm talking about the manual scrub or the walnut blast. PM me if you need be,  Thanks!



[email protected] said:


> IMO - injectors dont really need to be cleaned that often so most cleaners will be fine. Since they only effect the injectors and not the intake ports of the head.
> 
> Phil


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

van33 said:


> Hey Phil, do you guys do valve cleaning as well? If so, how much do you charge? I'm talking about the manual scrub or the walnut blast. PM me if you need be,  Thanks!


PM'd


----------



## burnout8488 (Jul 22, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> The manual doesn't say anything about scheduled carbon cleanings either


There isn't a clear cut interval at when it is required. Some need it in 30K, others don't see symptoms until 100K. That, and the fact that VW would probably like to hide the necessity for carbon cleanings as much as possible.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

burnout8488 said:


> There isn't a clear cut interval at when it is required. Some need it in 30K, others don't see symptoms until 100K. That, and the fact that VW would probably like to hide the necessity for carbon cleanings as much as possible.


You're originally saying that because the injector service is not in the owner's manual in the maintenance , it is not needed. It is using your own argument against you


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think that anyone here with years of experience with the 2.0T engine will argue that carbon build up is not a very real problem with these engines. I think what the previous poster was pointing out is that this carbon cleaning is not mentioned anywhere in the recommended / required VW maintenance intervals. 

After just a few minutes of research, I was able to find that this is a well known issue with every manufacturer using a Direct Injection engine - especially those that add a turbocharger to a DI engine. From what I have seen come out of a catch-can setup after a few months is scary - as by VW design, this funky gunk would have otherwise been recirculated through the turbo and intake manifold systems. 

I'd rather add fresh oil a bit here and there than have to undergo an expensive carbon cleaning every 30K or so. Just my opinion FWIW.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey d ... yeah DI has issues just like anything else, but regular maintenance and education are key .. manufacturer/dealer dont have anything but "regular maint/service" scheduled intervals with what is pretty general for any engines lifespan - however, specific issues (although common) only get addressed on an individual basis .. you need to learn and TELL them what to look for or do - for example, with your mileage, make sure to check the pcv system, dv system and specialy your intake mani - most definitely there is carbon buildup and if you let it go it can damage your pistons/rods/cams , also make really sure that they check out the rear main seal for ANY leaks! .. a good vw/euro indy will do a better job for less, look around and get some prices and ask about the shops experience with the carbon buildup issue .. btw, in about 3k i'm going to do my own intake mani cleanout after which i will be installing a catch can .. good luck!


----------

